# Raptors @ Sixers, Nov. 15th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>
















*Toronto Raptors* (0-6) @ *Philadelphia 76ers* (4-3)
November 15th, 2005, 7:00 PM EST
TSN

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JAMES, MIKE" TITLE="JAMES, MIKE" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/mjames0.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ROSE, JALEN" TITLE="ROSE, JALEN" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/jrose0.jpg"> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/mpeterson0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/cbosh0.jpg"> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/aawilliams0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">
*Mike James, Jalen Rose, Morris Peterson, Chris Bosh, Aaron Williams*

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="IVERSON, ALLEN" TITLE="IVERSON, ALLEN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/sixers/IVERSON, ALLEN.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="IGUODALA, ANDRE" TITLE="IGUODALA, ANDRE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/sixers/IGUODALA, ANDRE.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="KORVER, KYLE" TITLE="KORVER, KYLE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/sixers/KORVER, KYLE.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WEBBER, CHRIS" TITLE="WEBBER, CHRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/kings/WEBBER, CHRIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HUNTER, STEVEN" TITLE="HUNTER, STEVEN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/suns/HUNTER, STEVEN.jpg">
*Allen Iverson, Andre Iguodala, Kyle Korver, Chris Webber, Steven Hunter*</center>


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Going to be a long night for the Raps but it should be a good night for our big men, Webber is playing with one leg and Hunter is the same build as Charlie and Bosh


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

oh boy, raps lose another to go 0-7 for the season


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

I've decided! The Raps are winning this one! 
I don't want to accept any other scenario.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Sixers suck. We could win this one.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

vigilante said:


> Sixers suck. We could win this one.


havent they won 4 in a row...? and webber looks pretty good out there compared to last yr...


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i'm excited to see this one. interested to see how we respond to sunday's game. should be an exciting affair tonight.

peace


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

I predict another disheartening, yet character building loss tonight

I can't catch the game, but will be around for the after game tirades!! :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth IV (Nov 3, 2005)

no comment on who wins and who loses - but if you think this will in any way be an "exciting affair", you're insane. Igodoula might crown a few guys, but other than that, the excitement level should be at a minimum (AI will pour in approx. 31 points on 11 for 29 shooting).


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

The Truth IV said:


> no comment on who wins and who loses - but if you think this will in any way be an "exciting affair", you're insane. Igodoula might crown a few guys, but other than that, the excitement level should be at a minimum (AI will pour in approx. 31 points on 11 for 29 shooting).


You are dead on about AI....but the game could be exciting with the play of the Raps...some sweet passes from Calderon, a huge dunk or two from Charlie, a monster block from Bosh(he is due), and some Matt Bonner Jumpers will make this a game worth watching....we need a win, so I hope to see a few big perfomances from our team!


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

billfindlay10 said:


> You are dead on about AI....but the game could be exciting with the play of the Raps...some sweet passes from Calderon, a huge dunk or two from Charlie, a monster block from Bosh(he is due), and some Matt Bonner Jumpers will make this a game worth watching....we need a win, so I hope to see a few big perfomances from our team!


rose going to kill korver in the post...  i look for rose to have a 20+ tonight...


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

vigilante said:


> Sixers suck. We could win this one.


LOL.

Chris Bosh would school Webber again.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Anybody else catch the '01 ECSF Game 7 on NBAtv? Most heartbreaking game ever...


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Should be very competitive. 

Hunter was a nice pickup for them but he certainly isn't anything special at center.

Look for Charlie to get pretty big minutes again.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm watching this game tonight, hopefully we can pull out a win. Webber *cannot* defend Bosh or Villanueva. Remember that one game last year? Bosh (starting PF) had like 25/10 and Marshall (backup PF) had 38/10 and rained 3s all night. I'm hoping for more of the same. AI and CWebb can get theirs, but whoever defends Korver (hopefully Graham) needs to get a hand up in his face, and Igoudala can be dangerous. Hopefully Lee Nailon doesn't have a big game off the bench. Philly's frountcourt isn't that much better than ours, so we shouldn't have big problems on the boards like in previous games.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah, I'm not so sure if it's is in the cards for the Raps to win this one tonight.

They just can't defend a team like this, please prove me wrong!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Here we go.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Atta boy Bosh. Straight to the line.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Mike James continues the hotness with a 3. Webber with the hook (over Bosh?).


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Yikes, not such a good start. 

Webber comes out putting up the stats. 

Did Aaron start at center? Haven't heard his name yet. Big suprise..


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Yikes, not such a good start. 

Webber comes out putting up the stats. 

Did Aaron start at center? Haven't heard his name yet. Big suprise... oh wait, there's a turnover that leads to a hoop.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Aaron gets the quick yank (at least it's not just Hoffa). Charlie comes in...and Webber draws the foul on him.

Defensive improvement not evident at this point. Gotta love understatement. 

Charlie V with another put back dunk.

But Webber dunks on the other end. Bosh's D?

Jalen with a couple hoops.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Another offensive board and score for Charlie. Gotta love it.

Webber and AI tearing it up.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Jalen coming out strong against his fab friend.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Get Bosh off the floor. I've never seen such bad defense in my life.

We came out with absolutely no energy.

Jalen has played well within the last two minutes, and Charlie has been great since he was put into the game.

Again, get Bosh off the floor - now.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

30 - 19
Things are really looking up for us 

:whoknows:

EDIT: 32. Even better.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Getting demolished in the first. 

Down by 17 and Mo Pete with the runner? Sad.

Could be one of the worst first quarter beatings we've ever taken?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Wow. Bosh continues with the worst defense I have ever seen. He cannot box out if his life depended on it.


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

vigilante said:


> Wow. Bosh continues with the worst defense I have ever seen. He cannot box out if his life depended on it.


 this is ridiculous... bosh getting beat by Webber... 21 yr old vs 34 yr old (w/ 40 yr old legs)...


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Could be put out of reach within the half. 

Graham loves to spin doesn't he?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Bosh finally gets a jumper to go. 

James with another foul. Don't like that.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Seems like Graham is JUST off on most of his midrange shots.

Bosh draws another foul on Webber. Raps making a run.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Raptors go on an 11-0 run with the youngsters.

What a coincidence!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

vigilante said:


> Raptors go on an 11-0 run with the youngsters.
> 
> What a coincidence!


 yup too bad we dont have another PG that can come in too give Mo or Jose a break


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

11 point run. I don't think this team can start without Calderon anymore.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

The lineup on the floor right now is one that will be seeing ALOT of time with the recent play of Rose, Mo P and the C by commity.

Pg-Jose
Sg-Mike James
Sf-Joey
Pf-Charlie
C-Bosh

3 rookies on the floor at once, but Jose is seeing the floor amazingly well and getting the ball off to everyone. 
Charlie has been up to his usual stuff, knockin down a few J's, gettin a few offensive boards.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

we suck again


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Charlie with another tip-in. Future rebounding isn't going to be a problem if he and Bosh hit the gym as hard as they can.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Good D bonner


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Bonner > Iverson


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Nice walk Bonner - put him back on the bench please.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Got scared there for a second. Jose is okay isn't he?


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Horrible match up for the Raps right now with Bonner on C-Webb
Bonner getting torched repeatedly, and they running around like a chicken with his head cut off on Offense. 
Perfect example of a player who, after an offseason of watching film, can easily be shut down.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Got scared there for a second. Jose is okay isn't he?



Jus rolled his ankle, no worries


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

CV has been outstanding on the offensive boards.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Come on MO - CV is open in the post - give it to him dink.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

CV is a bit of a mess on the defensive end (despite his great block) - was he over lost on that last possessiom


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> CV has been outstanding on the offensive boards.



And with the big swats!

P.S.

Watch Bonner on D...closely....and try not to cry.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

CV was lost again on that last defensive possession. Enjoy him on the offensive side, don't watch him to closely on the d.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Kaboom!


----------



## shapeshifter (Jun 13, 2005)

Is it me or do the raptors start falling behind eveytime bonner is on the floor - i wonder what his +/- is?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Hey's its the road MoPete. Please go away.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> CV was lost again on that last defensive possession. Enjoy him on the offensive side, don't watch him to closely on the d.


Hey, he's no worse than Bosh - thats for sure.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Why do they keep closing out so hard on Salmons, when he drives every..single...time?

And they Bonner walks around with his hands in the air pleading his case.. :dead:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Another dunk for Charlie. 

Raps have some serious work to do, on many different levels. 

I'm off for bed.

Go team.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Hey's its the road MoPete. Please go away.


 :laugh: so true


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

vigilante said:


> Hey, he's no worse than Bosh - thats for sure.


Good point.

CB4 got tooled on two straight possesions in the 1st quarter by the one legged Webber.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Sam should have kept that lineup on the floor.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Jose shutting down AI.
Beautiful D


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I gotta give it too Bonner. He's playing very well.

And CHARLIE! follow up for Bosh. Gotta dunk that Chris - no more soft layups..


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Charlie is my god.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

let me be the first to nominate Charlie's brother as our next coach


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Veterans = the reason this team is losing.

Play some more young guys - they have all the energy! I wanna see Hoffa, and Sow!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

I love you Charlie V!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

vigilante said:


> Hey, he's no worse than Bosh - thats for sure.


I haven't watched Bosh closely yet tonight, but I am sure it would be the same.

I usually watch a player for 5 or 6 straight defensive possessions (do it a couple times each night - of course can't do every player).


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

vigilante said:


> Veterans = the reason this team is losing.
> 
> Play some more young guys - they have all the energy! I wanna see Hoffa, and Sow!


Sow yea! He showed great energy last year!
Hoffa, nope. No need to hack anyone this game.



Charlies 1st half line:
8/10 FG
1/1 3's
8 rebs
4 O rebs
1 blk


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I haven't watched Bosh closely yet tonight, but I am sure it would be the same.
> 
> I usually watch a player for 5 or 6 straight defensive possessions (do it a couple times each night - of course can't do every player).


 you have failed us all


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I haven't watched Bosh closely yet tonight, but I am sure it would be the same.
> 
> I usually watch a player for 5 or 6 straight defensive possessions (do it a couple times each night - of course can't do every player).


Be glad you didn't watch Bosh. Be very glad.

But yeah, I usually do that with Joey.. and tonight he only played bad defense on one possesion.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

^ I always do that with Jose C. this guy is just interesting.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

wow i hate tsn, honestly they have the game tonight and on SC all they said about it was it was on TSN, but have like 3 different pregame reports on the leafs


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow i said it last year, and i will say it again.

Matt Bonner is a better mascot then player, he is useless.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Sam should start the 3rd with the lineup that started the big comeback

jose
james
joey
charlie
bosh

jose to push the ball
james to hit the outside shot
joey to play some D
charlie to be amazing
bosh to play some d and get to the line


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

madman said:


> wow i hate tsn, honestly they have the game tonight and on SC all they said about it was it was on TSN, but have like 3 different pregame reports on the leafs


yeah that pissed me off...
Hockey is thier pride and joy... can't stop em..


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

LakerLunatic said:


> Wow i said it last year, and i will say it again.
> 
> Matt Bonner is a better mascot then player, he is useless.


He has played good this game.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

madman said:


> wow i hate tsn, honestly they have the game tonight and on SC all they said about it was it was on TSN, but have like 3 different pregame reports on the leafs


The Raps have a game tonite?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Rod Black is a basketball genius.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

was the 2nd quarter good raptors D or bad Philly offense


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

i am waiting for him to call a 360 a triple loutz (sp?)


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Rod Black is a basketball genius.


yes he is. he's the man..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

madman said:


> was the 2nd quarter good raptors D or bad Philly offense


A mix of both..


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

madman said:


> was the 2nd quarter good raptors D or bad Philly offense


9-0 Raps run to start the 2nd and Cwebb went cold.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

im saying it here and now...Jose Calderon is a PLAYER....write it down email it to me take a picture to whatever u want...Jose Calderon is the PG of the future for this team...he is awesome...he will be an all star in this league one day...he plays magnificent Defence...plays limited yet amazing offense....and his passing is a thing of beauty...JC for MVP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Anyone else noticed how lost Norma is during the pregame show with Leo and Chuck?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Mike Bradley is huge!


Charlie is having another big game. Good for him.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

DIRT!
Hoffa is on.
Charlie is off.

1st play.
Hoffa, with the foul.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

I really like how vocal Jose is on the floor, especially considering he barely speaks any English.

Bosh's 1st Q defense = uke: Webber was wide open for virtually every jumper he took, not to mention that dunk. On the plus side, he's getting more touches (11 shots attempted)

Charlie is doing great. I've never seen a player crash the O boards as consistently as he does - it seems like he's down there every possesion.

Mo - whatever you are smoking, don't share any with the rest of the team. Why would you take a fadeaway 23-footer with that much time remaining on the shot clock?

I don't like Rose very much, but he's playing OK tonight.

Joey G had a nice baseline spin move on Salmons where he got to the line, I wish he got more time.

Mike James was getting absolutely burned by Iverson, and there was no help D once he was beaten.

Bonner...I love the guy, but he really shouldn't be getting these minutes, especially against a good team.

Going to watch 2nd half now.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

hoffa with a foul already.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Raaaaaaainbow Bosh.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Yes.. Hoffas starting. Let's hope he plays well and gets some decent minutes.. for the first time this year..


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Korver with a little T-Mac leg flail, still hits the shot.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Araujo is to blame for the TO - of course they double team James. Araujo has to realize there is a trap high, and make himself available.

Absolutely idiotic to be quite blunt. If you see your man trying to trap 35 feet away, make yourself f'in available you big goof.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Once Hoffa was wide open in the paint
Another time he had his man sealed.
Team mates dont trust him.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Block
Block
Brick


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

LOL at araujo


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Hoffa, hoffa, hoffa..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

hoffa... :no: 
you can do it buddy.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> hoffa... :no:
> you can do it buddy.


It being blocked..
then oo yea.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

onecooljew said:


> Once Hoffa was wide open in the paint
> Another time he had his man sealed.
> Team mates dont trust him.


This was 40 feet from the basket when they trapped James.

While any normal human being would notice YOUR defender coming to trap and look for the ball, Aruajo just dilly daddled with his head down the court. Sit him on the bench ... such lack of awareness is simply not acceptable.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Get all these bums off the floor. Except Jose, of course..


----------



## frank_white (Apr 20, 2005)

Why the **** is Villa not on the [email protected][email protected]!

this is wack


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Hoffa actually just slapped the ball.
Wow.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Awful defensive rebounding by Araujo.

This is painful to watch Araujo the last five minutes - he has done an outstanding job of sealing on the offensive block however.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Bosh putting the clamps on Webber - LOL.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Uh oh.. Rose is getting confident with his shot..


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

beauty post up by rose


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

DAMN! That was a beautiful move by Graham..


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Jalen shows awful shot selection..... again


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Skillanueva!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Charlie V!!... Very Nice. props


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Charlie shows why he was worth #7...again


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

vigilante said:


> Skillanueva!


I like.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Why don't we call plays for Joey in the post?


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Hoffa, take note of how Charlie rebounds. Take note.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

vigilante said:


> Why don't we call plays for Joey in the post?


Good question. I think we should.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Rose, another great shot in the flow of the offense..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Rose???????


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

JOEY! love the spin!


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Great idea, leave Korver open!


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Jose with a little Iverson move! But cant finish!

Great job by Joey deflecting that pass and Charlie getting in Iggys way.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Jose with a nice drive to the rim but couldn't convert, nice effort.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Mike James - what the hell was that little girly foul?


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

James, if you're gonna foul, dont let em take the shot! not some little hand swipe


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

James.. worst shot ever.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Horrible shot selection by James.

Philly up 11
Raps settling for shots


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Damnit Joey.. unlucky there.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Joey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

OOOOO Graham!


----------



## shapeshifter (Jun 13, 2005)

Golden Graham? - someone please shoot chuck, he needs to go away in a hurry!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

LOvin the dunk by Joey..


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

DAAAYYYYUUUUUM!That was nice. I wish they showed the replay here...


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Joey with nice d on Iverson in that last play.

And nice pass from Jalen.


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

graham with the nice dunk....can't wait to see some ally oop plays for him...


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

and 1 for bosh....


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Lets make a run here boys..


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Sam - keep this lineup on the floor, please. I can't believe I want Jalen on the floor!


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

ROSE nice d!


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I'm surprised they didn't call a flagrant on Joey there against Iverson..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Iverson is such a killer...


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Joey's been playing *great *D on Iverson, that last call was stupid.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Damn.. I thought Charlie was gonna put Hunter on his 100th poster.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Are Charlie and Bosh playing in the same frontcourt very much, and if so, are they at 3 and 4, or 4 and 5. Or a bit of both? Cheers.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I don't even know if that was a goaltend.

BTW- that was hilarious.. "I'm surprised there isn't more hype for their number one pick in '83"


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Greg Ostertag! said:


> Are Charlie and Bosh playing in the same frontcourt very much, and if so, are they at 3 and 4, or 4 and 5. Or a bit of both? Cheers.


Yeah, they play together pretty much the whole time Charlie is on the floor - which is about 30 minutes a game.

They are playing the 4 and 5. Sometimes Charlie will play the 3.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Uh.. taking Joey off and leaving Mike James on? Not cool Sam, not cool at all.

And Mike James just turns it over. 

Sorry, but what has Mike brought to the floor today? Absolutely nothing.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Everytime we get close we let it slip away

Hey, 0-7 isn't thaaat bad. Remember, 7 is a lucky number.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Bosh heated. It's on you too, big fella.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Shavlik Randolph just scored on us. I am now ashamed to be a Raptor fan


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Well, we have good PFs.


----------



## dtron (Jun 11, 2004)

another game another loss. something you come to expect and not even disappointed by it anymore. raps need a trade just to spark the team, even if its just to get 1 win. there not going to win with the team they have so they gotta make a desperate trade just change things up. i dont think bonner got to play more then a minute this game if that, and loren woods never even stood up. so thee might as well package some sort of deal with bonner,woods,and hoffa for.....micheal bradley, that works


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

dtron said:


> another game another loss. something you come to expect and not even disappointed by it anymore. raps need a trade just to spark the team, even if its just to get 1 win. there not going to win with the team they have so they gotta make a desperate trade just change things up. i dont think bonner got to play more then a minute this game if that, and loren woods never even stood up. so thee might as well package some sort of deal with bonner,woods,and hoffa for.....micheal bradley, that works


Bonner played 8 minutes...or about 5 minutes too many.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Once again, beauty game by Bosh, beauty game by Charlie.
Thats about it.
I hope Sam sticks toa 7 man rotation and flat out benches 
AW
Hoffa
Bonner

Ho hum...


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

hmmm..good game today kinda....we showed that we really dont suck...we just lack execution..and lack that player that can get us over the "hump" when we make a run...hopefully Bosh becomes that...

our rookies are outstanding Joey,Charlie and jose plus Chris make a very nice core of players to build around...Joey is going to be a defensive stopper in this league..he is a big boy and with a little more conditioning to his offensive game he will be a good all aorund player...have u noticed his and Iggy's build is very very similar??? 

Charlie, offense comes soo easily to him...we really dint run plays for him today..he got most his poitns in the flow of the offense...he may be a better Offensive player then bosh in a year or two....and his brother is the man...way to rebound big fella....

Calderon dint do his ussual passing today...he seems way to excited and gave away some preety bad turnovers....BUT he played wonderful defense on Iverson he knows how to play defense...and again with more polish will be a really good player as well

Chris Bosh...what do i say about this guy...he is really really good...but sometiems he really needs to take cahrge of this team...he needs to say this is my team and im going to make the big plays and get back into this game...he had some nice blocks and a few key o boards...7 to be exact....he crashed those boards nicely...i think Charlie's play light a fire under him...

MoPete seems to be falling back into his old inconsistent ways...thats all im going to say about that

its good to see us outrebound a team for once....and personally i dont think we played all bad today...but i cant really explain the loss...


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

this season has been really tough to watch. i've been _not_ impressed far more often than i've been impressed by _any_thing. there is so much unnecessary turmoil circling this team, much of which is self-imposed, that i can hardly watch them without feeling angry anymore. i think this has been my "hardest" time as a fan, no joke. this season has been awful.

good for v and james tonight- heck, give joey a brownie, too. otherwise, ... man, this garbage has been hard to watch.

peace


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

It's kind of interesting the way we run our offense. We always seem to either run an isolation on the wing for Bosh or Rose, or we just use a lot of traffic and allow the point guard to decide. In the hands of a good playmaker we are pretty effective with that strategy sometimes, but when it comes to running plays for guys we really lack direction. I think having guys that can force offense and score has really spoiled our team--we're not getting 100ppg because of anything but skill.

Charlie is much more polished than I thought he'd be. His offensive game is well rounded. Obviously there are a lot of areas that he can still improve on, seeing as how he's a rookie, but he knows how to score. I love watching him snake in for offensive rebounds. It's something Chris doesn't do enough of but I think teams keep an eye on him more so than they do for Charlie. Charlie gets those Donyell Marshall-type rebounds where he slips in at the last second. Not a positional rebounder for the most part.

Chris played alright. We've come to expect better. His offense has been tight all season so far. Hopefully he can start to get into that attacking mentality that got him to the free throw line hundreds of times last year. Right now he is content to use turnarounds and take mid range jumpshots. I like his new hook shot but he always seems to score when he's either got his feet set and gets good elevation on a jumpshot, or when he's headed towards the net. When he's headed away from the net he's just making things more difficult--he's long enough to shoot over people so I don't know why he's fading and taking a step back so often. Kind of like when VC was around and didn't want to make contact with anyone. Chris typically needs to warm up by hitting a few shots, which sparks his aggressiveness, but he's got to head into games with that mentality from the start.

Chris and Charlie combined for a whopping 12 offensive rebounds tonight. Can't ask for much more on the offensive glass. At the other end they combined for 18 defensive boards. If they can learn to work together on defense, rotating and providing quick help, that frontcourt might work. Obviously having no huge low post threat and no big time rebounders on the other team helped tonight, but I see promise in this duo. The other team will worry more about them than we will about defensive assignments if those two are a threat to go for 25 a piece every night. Especially with the shooting range they both possess.

Tough night for Hoff. Gets some burn and gets blocked, blocked, bricks a shot, and gets burned on the other end. I was happy Sam didn't pull him after the 0-3 shooting sequence but the defensive lapse was enough to get him yanked. Why is he getting minutes at the start of the second when he's been on ice for almost three full games? Your guess is as good as mine. If you pull an old knife out of the droor do you always expect it to be sharp?


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Man, Iverson is fun to watch, love it see him at his best.

Bosh's D scares me sometimes.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

one more thing...i want to see us run this lineup much more often 

Charlie
Chris
Graham
Rose/Mopete/James which ever is hot that night
Calderon

i think if we started the game off like that...i think it would stop us from getting into this early slumps we seem so accustomed to gettting into...


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

This is another win that I'm not really mad at. We showed some great flashes in this game.

Our vets still underperform. 

Charlie played amazing, again. Talk about the ultimate garbage player.

Bosh was alright - his made up for his *AWFUL* defense in the first quarter by being aggressive on the offensive end. 

Joey isn't used to the NBA game yet.. but still plays well. He played very good defense on Iguodala, and Iverson and Salmons for the most part. He loves that spin move on offense. I wish we called more plays for him. 

Jose had his first bad game of the season. Missed a lot of easy shots and turned the ball over 6 times.

Dissapointing game for Hoffa to say the least. That game must have shot his confidence right down. 

Win tomorrow.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

What did everybody think about seeing Trader Jack on the bench with the team?

Chuck/Leo tried to play it off as scouting. Maybe a little liaison between MLSE and the team, a closer look at what's going on?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

speedythief said:


> What did everybody think about seeing Trader Jack on the bench with the team?
> 
> Chuck/Leo tried to play it off as scouting. Maybe a little liaison between MLSE and the team, a closer look at what's going on?


Yeah, that was interesting.

I was thinking that he wanted a closer look at Sam and how he is handling the team..


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Philly is a great matchup for the Raps front line. With Hunter and CWebb up front and nothing off the bench we should be able to abuse them inside. This should have been our night.

But the veteran starters James, Rose, MoP, Bosh, and Aaron come out with zero energy and don't stop the Sixers on even ONE posession for the first 8+ minutes of the game? Just embarassing. Why even play the vets if this is what you get? We spent the rest of the game trying to dig out of that 19 point hole. And our D just won't allow us to do that very often. Offense alone won't bring you back from big deficits.

Jose had an off night. Too many turnovers led to lots of easy buckets for Philly. As if our half court D wasn't soft enough. Can't afford to give even more.

Nice to see Charlie continue to rebound well. This is what I have been waiting to see from him. Now if he can just play a LITTLE bit of D.

Bosh was just sad on D. How do you let CWebb walk around you time after time? And then he starts calling out his teammates for bad rotations? Gotta look at yourself first Bosh.

We dont' even give teams a chance to have an off shooting night. We give them so many layups and dunks and FT's that they are going to have a good percentage even on cold nights from outside.

Tomorrow's game is the one we need. CWebb may struggle physically and our guys should bring the energy early after a bad game tonight. We should own the paint against this Sixer club. And just let Iverson shoot from outside. Stay five feet off of him. Don't put him on the line.

If we lose tomorrow we could really implode. Things could get ugly fast.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Bosh made Villanueva look like Bill Russell on defense tonight.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

speedythief said:


> What did everybody think about seeing Trader Jack on the bench with the team?


whos jack?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Mr_B said:


> whos jack?


Trader Jack=Jack McCloskey


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Trader Jack=Jack McCloskey


And for those of us that do not know...

Jack McCloskey=Toronto Raptors "Consultant"


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

vigilante said:


> Shavlik Randolph just scored on us. I am now ashamed to be a Raptor fan


Shav made it to the NBA??????? Wow,,, just wow. 

I am glad I went into the office for the fourth qtr. That would have been embarassing to watch.


----------



## djmyte (Jun 10, 2002)

We've come so far since '95.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

onecooljew said:


> And for those of us that do not know...
> 
> Jack McCloskey=Toronto Raptors "Consultant"


one thing i really dint like abuot Mccloskey was that he hired "his guy" and dint necessarilry do what was good for the team...although babcock is starting to get my trust....but he really shouldnt of hired his brother...


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Another great night for Villa, another wasted effort for the raps. How many times will Charlie light up for 27/12 again throughout this season? Probably not many seeing as how he's the 6th man for this team so I really take it harder than usual when the majority of the team does not take such opportunities to capitalize on their opponents.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

it wasnt that bad of a lose except for the first quarter and 8 minutes of the fourth, other then that we competed for most of the game, its just Philly is a much better team then we are.

hopefully we learn from our mistakes and will be even better tonight


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

speedythief said:


> Trader Jack=Jack McCloskey


the comentor for sportsnet? what exactly did he do to be called a sell out


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Mr_B said:


> the comentor for sportsnet? what exactly did he do to be called a sell out


No. The guy in the front office for the Raptors.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ Yeah. And "trader", not "traitor".


----------

